# Versehentlich stärkerer Druck auf Handydisplay verursacht helle Schlieren, normal?



## Straycatsfan (6. Mai 2016)

*Versehentlich stärkerer Druck auf Handydisplay verursacht helle Schlieren, normal?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ein einwandfreies Handy droht aus der Hand zu rutschen, man packt also instinktiv mal fester zu, da sehe ich leichte, helle Schlieren um den "zupackenden" Finger auf dem Screen, Daumen in dem Fall.

Die Teile haben ja eine Flüssigkeit/Flüssigkristalle im Display?

Ist das also ein normales Verhalten, ähnlich wie bei Taschenrechnern etwa, fährt man da über die Folie der Anzeige verschwimmt ja auch die silberanthrazitne Farbe.

Beschreibung ist halt bissl schwer, da wo man mit dem FInger fest(er) drauf drückt, Gegenprobe, sind um den Druckpunkt dann "wandernde" Konturen in weißblau vom Druckpunkt weg. Kurz nach dem Druck eben.

Fiel mir in dem Moment des Drucks zufällig auf.

Kurzum, Displays sind natürlich nicht zum Drücken da, da das Teil einwandfrei funktioniert, nur bei mehr Druck dieses Verhalten zeigt, das Glas ist halt kein Gorilla sondern etwas flexibler...alles normal?

Sieht man auch nur auf dunklem Screen, also er muss an/hintergrundbeleuchtet sein, aber da eben möglichst schwarz.

Ein anderes Gerät vom Bekannten mit Gorillaglas zeigt dieses Verhalten auch, allerdings kreisförmiger um den Druckpunkt, das Glas ist halt härter, beim "weichen" Glas verschwimmen die Linien eher unförmiger um den Druckpunkt herum.

Und auch immer nur kurz beim Druck, dann sofort wieder "gefüllt" das Schwarz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Versehentlich stärkerer Druck auf Handydisplay verursacht helle Schlieren, normal?*

ja, ganz normal


----------

